
Toronto man builds park stairs for $550, irking city after $65,000 estimate - xyzzy4
http://www.ctvnews.ca/mobile/canada/toronto-man-builds-park-stairs-for-550-irking-city-after-65-000-estimate-1.3510237
======
rusk
As much as I love the idea of people going out and doing it for themselves,
this sounds like a liability minefield. If somebody goes over and wrecks
themselves coming down these stairs, is the hero of the piece liable for
damages? It's a pity really.

